# TBH & Little Keeper Pics



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Looks like you've got it going on!! Love to see Kids getting into Beeking. "Bees Bees Bees" is my 15 month old Grandaughters favorite phrase. And bumping the glass on the Observation Hive her favorite game.


----------



## TodesSchatten (Feb 20, 2009)

Isn't great when the kids want to get involved


----------

